# Reparación tarjeta madre gm101a4 Canaima letras rojas



## themarquez524 (Jul 19, 2018)

*É*sta tarjeta segun es conocidad aqui en venezuela como la tarjeta madre de la canaima letras rojas . *C*asi nadien ha podido arreglar el modulo de carga de este dispositivo portatil . *Q*ueria saber quien tiene conocimientos de dicho tema ..
el proble es *QUE* la portatil funciona solo con una bateria cargada del resto no carga con el cargador enchufado-ya probe con el pin de carga y el fusible *QUE* está en la tarjeta madre y nada y el modulo de carga segun esta en corto la unica opcion es rempla*z*arlo con una pistola de calor.
*¿**A*lguien me recomienda algun consejo*?*
__________________________________________​
 Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 19, 2018)

Reparar circuitos sin esquemáticos es un arte, y conlleva un laborioso proceso, desde utilizar un equipo en buenas condiciones para realizar lecturas de continuidad, lecturas de voltajes/niveles lógicos entre cada componente hasta desoldar todos los componentes para realizar un mapa de continuidad de pistas sin interferencias de lecturas causadas por componentes en serie o en paralelo.

Así que no es tarea fácil, pero no es imposible. Quizás ya alguien lo habrá hecho, pero si lo haces tú, aprenderías muchísimo y dejarias un aporte a la comunidad de técnicos de Venezuela.

Toma fotos de tu placa, y comienza por determinar y escribir tu esquemático del circuito de poder de ese portatil.

Saludos.,

P.D.: Aquí podemos ayudarte a resolver dudas, pero ya que no todos contamos con ese equipo a la mano, es dificil navegar por el circuito si antes no has aportado fotos, mediciones, valores de componentes, datos de los CI (circuitos integrados), etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2018)

Canaima de Liceo no carga (Letras Rojas)

(Reparación) Falla de Carga en Mini Laptop MG101A4

Problema con Canaima Letras Rojas (Liceo) Luz Roja parpadea al conectarle el cargador y se apaga - clipzui.com


----------



## Karaota (Oct 7, 2018)

Y a la final lo lograste reparar?

A mi se me ocurria colocar un sistema stepdown y q*UE *trabajase a 14v la bateria y de seguia cargando y usando la placa; pero no se...es solo una idea....

Mantener la carga d*E *la bateria
    _____________________________________________
Escribe de manera correcta, estás en un foro técnico y no en en un chat.​


----------



## Alexander86 (Dic 22, 2018)

Ese es el comportamiento ya le acomode el flex que conecta el disco duro y sigue asi prende hasta que se apaga sin permitir programar espero me ayuden cual es la explicacion


----------



## marmol (Dic 23, 2018)

Si se pudieran leer los textos y una mejor explicación, tal vez alguien te pueda ayudar...


----------



## Alexander86 (Dic 23, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2018)

La imagen es bastante borrosa 







Aquí te indica que el dispositivo no pasó la auto-prueba y que revises el cable, mira en primera instancia si todo se encuentra correctamente conectado


----------



## marmol (Dic 23, 2018)

Arranca el equipo con un cd o usb booteable cualquiera. Puede ser un linux-live o el mismo HirensBootCD. Eso es sólo para asegurarte que el problema radica en el arranque desde el disco duro.

Si te arranca bien entonces saca el disco duro y conectalo como secundario a otro ordenador y compruebale el SMART (con el Cristal disk info por ejemplo). Sería bueno que nos facilitaras una captura de pantalla del resultado.

Puede pasar que aunque el SMART te dijera que el disco esta en buenas condiciones puedas tener dañado el sistema de archivos y por eso no arranca. Eso se puede arreglar desde el símbolo de sistema con el comando "chkdsk":
chkdsk X: /f
Donde X: es la letra de unidad que dá el sistema desde donde tienes conectado el disco. Debe de ser la partición activa de arranque.

Si todo te dice que el disco está perfecto, entonces el problema radicaría en la conexión del disco a la placa que tu mismo comentas haber conectado...

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Alexander86 (Dic 23, 2018)

Sr marmol ya cheque el disco duro HDD el disco duro esta bueno y al pesar que le puse hiren boot  agarro pero como puse en la secuencia de imagenes prende desde el logo sale las letras u cae en el menu de la bios y se apaga por completo...tambien ocurre arranca el hiren boot y cuando va por la mitad se apaga toda la maquina.Gracias por la idea  amigo.


----------



## Alexander86 (Dic 23, 2018)




----------



## marmol (Dic 23, 2018)

Vale. Sabiendo eso ahora (porqué no lo explicas todo desde un principio?) lo primero que se me ocurre es comprobar la RAM. Si tienes más de un stick prueba uno sin el otro y limpiales los contactos con goma de borrar. Lo mejor es que pudieras ponerle una memoria que sepas que está buena.

Saludos.


----------



## Alexander86 (Dic 25, 2018)

Canaima letras rojas modelo  ES10ll1  tipo educativa   se realizó la primera reparaciones físicas la tapa donde se  aloja la pantalla, reparaciones en el Flex conector entre la placa base y el disco duro.

Revisiones

Disco duro: reparado y formateado

Fancooler funciona bien

Procesador funciona bien

Memoria RAM funciona bien

Pila: no funciona correctamente obstruye el paso de la corriente y la maquina no prende

BIOS setup se ve y el menú de dispositivo

Irregularidad

Se apaga a los 10 segundos
harware


----------



## marmol (Dic 27, 2018)

Alexander86 dijo:


> Canaima letras rojas modelo ES10ll1 tipo educativa se realizó la primera reparaciones físicas la tapa donde se aloja la pantalla, reparaciones en el Flex conector entre la placa base y el disco duro.


Aún suponiendo que esas reparaciones están bien hechas, deberías probar a arrancar el equipo sin disco duro y sin el flex. Ya que dispones de él, usa el HirensBoot.


Alexander86 dijo:


> Disco duro: reparado y formateado


Un disco duro "reparado" jamás es confiable. Claro que depende de lo que tu entiendas por reparado y cúal era el real problema que tuviera ese disco.


Alexander86 dijo:


> Fancooler funciona bien


Bueno, si gira al arrancar y sigue funcionando, suponemos que está bien.


Alexander86 dijo:


> Procesador funciona bien


No sé cómo lo has comprobado. ¿ lo has puesto en otra máquina que esté funcionando correctamente ? ¿ has limpiado la pasta térmica que hay entre el micro y el disipador y le has puesto pasta nueva ? El sobrecalentamiento es una de las cosas que puede hacer que el equipo se reinicie como te está pasando. También afecta que no haya una buena ventilación que saque el calor hacia afuera y entre aire fresco al interior.


Alexander86 dijo:


> Memoria RAM funciona bien


Me remito a lo que te comente en mi post anterior. También puedes usar el "Memtest" que viene con el Hirens.


Alexander86 dijo:


> Pila: no funciona correctamente obstruye el paso de la corriente y la maquina no prende


Cuando dices "Pila" supongo que te refieres a la bateria que alimenta el portátil cuando no lo conectas al alimentador. Si la bateria está descargada o ya cumplió su ciclo de vida, es normal que desde ella no te arranque el equipo, pero si tienes el adaptador de corriente conectado SÍ debería arracar normalmente. El que no arranque indicaría una averia ya a nivel de electrónica de la placa madre, por eso es que hay que ir descartando otras posibles fallas...
Tampoco estaría de más que le cambiaras la pilita tipo "botón" que alimenta la CMOS, dependiendo del equipo me he encontrado que a veces no arrancan al tener esa pila descargada.

Saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Edwinjesus (Mar 22, 2021)

Buenas noches amigos del foro. Tengo una pc netbook del Gobierno letras rojas modelo de la gruesa con una falla que solo me da video a monitor externo. Y la de la pc en blanco. Ya probé con otra placa y la pantalla y el flexible perfectos.. agradezco su ayuda..y pronta respuesta de como solucionar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 22, 2021)

En las configuraciones? Tanto bios como en windows/Linux? Te fijaste eso?


----------



## Edwinjesus (Mar 22, 2021)

No me he fijado. Pues ella funcionaba normal y luego de mantenimiento se quedó pantalla blanca. Luego la probé al monitor y da video. Y aún la pantalla de la PC estando blanca . Tendrá que ver configuración?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 22, 2021)

Puede ser. Y si estaba encendida durante el "mantenimiento", con una combinacion o boton directo podes cambiar las pantallas.
Fijate si te detecta la pantalla de la laptop (deberia ser la 1, de 2 que figuran).
Si figura solo una, entonces tienes un problema con la parte interna


----------



## sergiot (Mar 22, 2021)

Cual fue el mantenimiento que le hiciste cuando dejo de funcionar?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2021)

Si antes de xxxx funcionaba y después de xxxx ya no funciona yo miraría a ver que clase de xxxx hiciste y probaría a revertir ese xxxx a ver si vuelve a funcionar.

¿Que significa para ti "mantenimiento"?
¿Lo desmontaste y lo limpiaste?
¿Le pasaste un scadisk para quitar sectores defectuosos?
...


----------



## Edwinjesus (Mar 22, 2021)

Saludos.. fue limpieza y cambio de cornetas.. .
Le reinstale el sistema operativo y nada. Le falta alimentación a la pantalla pero no doy con el pin que no esta alimentando.
Mire en un video que sucede cuando un flexible se daña parte por parte y las falla que da cada pin desconectado. Y el de falta de alimentación da pantalla blanca. Y de no ser el flexible es un integrado dañado. Quisiera orientar con la entrada de video al monitor pero no se cual es


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Edwinjesus dijo:


> y cambio de cornetas


Que es "cornetas"? Y por qué lo hiciste?

Ya dijiste que probaste con otro display y no funcionó, asi que asumo es del lado de la placa, y no el flex o la pantalla en si.
Podrias probar esa pantalla en otra laptop?
Fotos?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2021)

Blanco y en botella...fue el mantenimiento El sistema operativo es indiferente.
Prueba a entrar a la BIOS o algo así. Por lo que cuentas no va nunca luego rompiste el conector o estás metiendo mal el Flex. Supongo que abres el "cierre" del conector para insertarlo.

Pues nada, ya lo has mantenido. Ahora compra uno nuevo y lo mantienes otra vez.

Como dicen...si no está roto no lo repares.

PD. Yo tampoco sé que es una corneta y por qué hay que cambiarla.


----------



## BenitoDuce (Mar 25, 2021)

Pero el dijo que habia reinstalado el SO, es decir, tuvo interfaz grafica durante la instalacion.

Has probado con instalar Linux? yo tengo la mia con Lubuntu 18 LTS, aunque ya esta por alli las versiones 20 LTS.

Descarga Lubuntu o Xubuntu. El error que cometen muchas veces es que quieren usar estos aparaticos para meterle Windows 8 y 10 en Ultimate y en 32 bits "para tener mas memoria Ram disponible".

Y entonces despues quieren usarla para jugar Counter Strike: Global Ofensive en HD con un procesador de 1.4 Ghz y 2 GB de Ram DD

En cuanto a las placas, una cosa consecuencia de la otra. Quieren tener la notebook todo el dia jugando, con una temperatura promedio en Venezuela de 35°, y con los procesadores a 72° minimo. Lo mas logico es que se quemen.


----------



## Edwinjesus (Mar 25, 2021)

Saludos colegas. Es la placa base. Ya probé los componentes y comprobé la BIOS. Y nada. Creo que se dañó algún componente que alimenta la pantalla
Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar


DJ T3 dijo:


> Que es "cornetas"? Y por qué lo hiciste?
> 
> Ya dijiste que probaste con otro display y no funcionó, asi que asumo es del lado de la placa, y no el flex o la pantalla en si.
> Podrias probar esa pantalla en otra laptop?
> Fotos?


Sí ya probé amigo esta perfecta la pantalla y un amigo me dice que el tiene una igual que da al monitor externo más no a la de la pc
Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar
Corrijo.. Los altavoces. Y de vez en cuando también se queda muda y tengo que reiniciar para que tenga sonido.



Edwinjesus dijo:


> Saludos colegas. Es la placa base. Ya probé los componentes y comprobé la BIOS. Y nada. Creo que se dañó algún componente que alimenta la pantalla
> Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar
> 
> Sí ya probé amigo esta perfecta la pantalla y un amigo me dice que el tiene una igual que da al monitor externo más no a la de la pc
> Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar


Corrijo.. Los altavoces. Y de vez en cuando también se queda muda y tengo que reiniciar para que tenga sonido.



Edwinjesus dijo:


> Saludos colegas. Es la placa base. Ya probé los componentes y comprobé la BIOS. Y nada. Creo que se dañó algún componente que alimenta la pantalla
> Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar
> 
> Sí ya probé amigo esta perfecta la pantalla y un amigo me dice que el tiene una igual que da al monitor externo más no a la de la pc
> Y la pc se usa poco solo para investigar y descargar


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

Yo revisaría el conector lo primero de todo. Como poder puede ser cualquier cosa pero en principio parece una cuestión electromecánica del conector.
Podría ser que coincida la rotura de algún integrado justo cuando lo desmontarse, pero parece demasiada casualidad.
Limpialo bien y cuida que encaje correctamente, que se inserte bien el cable y que haga presión adecuadamente.


----------



## Edwinjesus (Mar 26, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo revisaría el conector lo primero de todo. Como poder puede ser cualquier cosa pero en principio parece una cuestión electromecánica del conector.
> Podría ser que coincida la rotura de algún integrado justo cuando lo desmontarse, pero parece demasiada casualidad.
> Limpialo bien y cuida que encaje correctamente, que se inserte bien el cable y que haga presión adecuadamente.


Lo haré de nuevo y comento... Saludos


----------



## BenitoDuce (Mar 26, 2021)

Fijate que no se cortara el cable de conexion de la pantalla. Son muy delgados y sensibles, muchos al tratar de limpiarla, lo doblan en algun lado y se cortan.

Este "cablecito" pasa por todo el borde inferior de la pantalla, fijate bien. Lo digo porque muchos aca llegan con eso mismo y resulta que cortaron el cable accidentalmente en alguna parte cuando la destaparon.

De nuevo el mismo consejo, consigue una imagen de LUbuntu y pruebala durante un rato en modo live CD. Sal de dudas con eso.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 26, 2021)

Por lo que comentas, es problema comun en esa maquina.
Haz lo que te han dicho, sobre el conector y sus pines. Si eso no es, entonces probablemente tenga problemas entre la parte que alimenta al display, o en la salida LVDS del procesador (algo raro, aunque puede que haya recalentado, y tener ese tipo de problemas)


----------



## Edwinjesus (Abr 3, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si antes de xxxx funcionaba y después de xxxx ya no funciona yo miraría a ver que clase de xxxx hiciste y probaría a revertir ese xxxx a ver si vuelve a funcionar.
> 
> ¿Que significa para ti "mantenimiento"?
> ¿Lo desmontaste y lo limpiaste?
> ...


Alguien con el diagrama de conexión de la pantalla de este modelo? Quisiera alimentar una pantalla por la salida VGA


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2021)

Eso no se puede hacer son protocolos incompatibles.
Necesitas una tarjeta de adaptación tipo una de estas:








						24.15C$ 13% de DESCUENTO|Yqwsyxl tablero de Control, Kit de Monitor para LP156WH2(TL)(RB), LP156WH2 TLRB, HDMI + DVI + VGA, LCD, controlador de pantalla LED|Tablets LCD y paneles|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Es el primer link que he encontrado. Busca la placa controladora de tu LCD


----------



## josephamg95 (Ene 4, 2022)

Edwinjesus dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos del foro. Tengo una pc netbook del Gobierno letras rojas modelo de la gruesa con una falla que solo me da video a monitor externo. Y la de la pc en blanco. Ya probé con otra placa y la pantalla y el flexible perfectos.. agradezco su ayuda..y pronta respuesta de como solucionar.



Revisa el componente SMD "L2" que está situado cerca del conector LVDS de la placa, si ese componente está quemado o ausente, ahí está tu falla, si solo enciende en blanco, verifica el conector detrás de la pantalla, quizás está medio puesto y tienes suerte que no se quemó la pantalla, y si al verificar esto anterior sigue igual, la pantalla se quemó, ya que la pantalla de estos equipos es muy sensible a los voltajes.


----------

